# Man I really wish  I lived here!



## vipgraphx (Sep 4, 2015)

While on vacation in San Diego I stayed in a hotel right in Old Town. It was the Hacienda best Western. Right across the street there was a historical area and above that where these super nice homes. WOW I would really like to live there!!

Here is a pictures of my view I had every morning. Some days it was foggy and over cast which I really like!! I have always thought it was hard to do HDR with greenery on top of greenery but I think I pulled it off and able to give depth and separation with a few tricks using layer masks.




house on hill oldtown by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Amocholes (Sep 4, 2015)

Very well done! Lots of detail but the dim overcast  day comes through.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 4, 2015)

I like it 

I've been to many cities across the U.S. and San Diego for day to day living is my favorite (50 miles South of where I am now).


----------



## vipgraphx (Sep 4, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> I like it
> 
> I've been to many cities across the U.S. and San Diego for day to day living is my favorite (50 miles South of where I am now).



Yeah I go about twice a year and every time I go I just want to stay.


----------



## CaboWabo (Sep 4, 2015)

You always seem to convey the mood of the places you shoot . As always great shot !


----------



## that1guy (Sep 24, 2015)

I like it.

I just noticed something however. Your post processing is great overall except your images all seem to have a dark underexposed look. I'm not sure if this is the effect you are going for.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 24, 2015)

I was going to say it looks underexposed by at least a stop.

any way to pull more detail out of the palms jetting out into the sky?  they are very dark and have obvious haloing.


----------



## vipgraphx (Oct 23, 2015)

that1guy said:


> I like it.
> 
> I just noticed something however. Your post processing is great overall except your images all seem to have a dark underexposed look. I'm not sure if this is the effect you are going for.



Yes, I process this way. Allthough I like HDR and like to bring out lots of DR. In certain images I like to have more contrast between light and dark. I feel that it gives the images a more 3D look as if your looking out of a window. When shadows have lots of detail and less contrast I feel that the image looks more flat.

Thanks for replying.


----------

